# Probleme mit neuer BLASC Version!



## Bl4ckSh33p (24. Mai 2007)

seit dem update hängt beim upload sehr oft alles und muß dann terminiert werden. hat das sonst noch jemand? Und es kam ein popup in dem stand Ungültige Zeigeroperation".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Vista)


----------



## Kindara (25. Mai 2007)

Diese ungültige Zeigeroperation hatte ich nur die ersten 3-4mal WoW beenden. Ich vermute fast da verlässt sich der Updater auf das Vorhandensein irgendwelcher saved Einträge die erst bestehen wenn alle zu updatenden Chars mal eingeloggt waren.... Heute und gestern spät abends hatte ich den Effekt zumindest nicht mehr - ohne was auf meiner Seite zu ändern.


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (25. Mai 2007)

hatte die meldung gerade wieder nach dem automatischen Upload. Beim erneuten hochladen war sie nicht mehr da. Bisher scheinen die Chars aber aktuell zu sein.


----------

